# Pokey's Work



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This call will be in my bag tomorrow for opening day of small game - squirrels to be specific. Pokeyjeeper crafted this squirrel call from some flame box elder I gave him. Since then I gave it a new waterproof finish.


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That elder sure did make a nice look'in call---

Its a real family hand-me-down now since you provided the timber and ya know the fella that built it.

Nice job Poke---.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking call Pokey !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*POKEY!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED ONE PRONTO PLEASE-----DANG GOT TO USE MY OLD ONE-HURRY* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I made this call a few years back still look good Glenway
Skip I don't have any bellows to make them at this time I can order some but before I turn as more flame boxelder I want it stabilizes and I'm not set up to do that yet


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ok i GOT A OLD ONE FOR THIS YEAR---GOING HUNTING IN THE MORNING*


----------

